# Tent camping in Florida



## cricket2 (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm considering for tent camping for a group of us this summer. Anyone know of good tent camping sites in FL they would recommend? Doesnt matter too much what part of the state, but the further north, the better. Never camped in florida before, so I was hoping for some suggestions.


----------



## glfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I haven't done any camping in Florida, but when I was down there on vacation in the Destin area there were several campgrounds. Try searching the internet for a list.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I have not camped in Florida YET! But I have been researching some campgrounds at:

http://www.floridacamping.com/

and the State Parks (which are usually cheaper) at :

http://www.floridaparks.com/

My heart's desire is to camp at Fort Wilderness in Disney... but $$$$$$$$$$ is an issue!


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

That fort wilderness looks awesone, the kids would have a blast there. I didnt see the rates for it, scared to look.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Well, here it is... The rates at Fort Wilderness are based on the season and the type of site.

site-Elec/wtr value $42... regular $60... peak $70... holiday $81... 

site-Elec/wtr/swr value $47... regular $71... peak $82... holiday $94... 

site-Elec/wtr/swr/cbl value $56... regular $77... peak $88... holiday $99... 

There are no "tent specific" sites. Tents and campers pay the same price.


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

Those prices look good for Florida Camping. Is the place you want to go on the east or west side of Florida? I thought that the Disney prices were higher. Miami is probably south of that. Well I hope you get to go, because the beach is wonderful. The temperatures are warm and usually you can do many activities on the beach. The water being close always makes the children happy.


----------



## fldawg (Jun 27, 2008)

I camped at several State Parks and they have all been good sites. In north Florida I would recommend St. George Island State Park, Suwannee River State Park, O'Leno State Park, Fort Clinch State Park and Blackwater River State Park. 

FLdawg


----------



## jackw (Jun 5, 2008)

O Leno State park and one of my Favorites was Tamoka State Park by Ormand beach. If you like snorkling, try Ginnie springs near Ocala.

J


----------



## tracik (Jun 14, 2009)

Lion Country Safari. When we lived in Fl we camped there a few times. We loved it! You wake up to the sound of the lions roaring.


----------



## AqdasSeo (Jun 19, 2021)

ResNexus saves you money with custom built _campground_ websites and secure online payments. Unmatched customer service paired with easy-to-use _campground_ software. View Pricing Detail


----------

